# GTA V for PC.



## BelieveInFreedom (Jun 29, 2013)

I don't understand why they haven't announced it! I'm forcing myself to buy it on Xbox. Why are Rockstar doing this


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Because they want people to just pirate it instead when it's finally released months later.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Grab some chill pills OP, they've done this with every GTA game pretty much - on consoles first and foremost and then a few months later release the PC version.


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

Yep, I believe they'll announce it for PC some time after the console's release, as they did with GTA IV. They did pretty well with IV on PC didn't they?


----------



## BelieveInFreedom (Jun 29, 2013)

jon snow said:


> Yep, I believe they'll announce it for PC some time after the console's release, as they did with GTA IV. They did pretty well with IV on PC didn't they?


I've never actually played GTA IV on PC. I've only this last year started gaming on PC, which I much prefer and considering I've played GTA IV so much on Xbox, I don't think I'd enjoy it on PC. i didn't really like it that much anyway. It was really limited but I guess the mods help that with the PC version.


----------



## BelieveInFreedom (Jun 29, 2013)

Chrool said:


> I read somewhere that rockstar were hiring for PC devs to port an unspecified game, which is almost assuredly GTAV.


Let's hope so, let's hope so...


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Let the console guys have their instant gratification of the week. Then later we will get our turn at GTA V with sharper graphics and tons of awesome mods.

And GTA IV was good on pc. The only real problem was the car driving. It felt a bit awkward(to me at least). But i guess you could always use a gamepad. 

It's too bad the game itself wasn't that good.


----------



## Pul5ar (Feb 15, 2012)

GTA IV on PC was rubbish, unless you had a ton of RAM. Performance was really **** for most ppl. If GTA V is the same half arsed port GTA IV was there will be alot of very angry ppl. Though I don't think it would damage sales too badly, so they won't change the way they do things. I liked GTA IV on PC, but I don't like having to wait almost a year after console 'gamers' get their fun. But we do have mods, so that kinda makes up for it :boogie


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

I hope it will run better than IV. My system is pretty good but it still runs like crap.


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

They probably don't fvk with PC....
Red dead redemption.
Gta5.

It'll probably come to pc in a few years, Im sure.


----------



## BelieveInFreedom (Jun 29, 2013)

cloud90 said:


> Rockstar don't fvk with PC....
> Red dead redemption..
> Gta5.
> 
> It'll probably come to pc in a few years, Im sure.


Don't say such terrible things


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

BelieveInFreedom said:


> Don't say such terrible things


Do you play your shooters and games like that on a gamepad or xbox controller? I just can't imagine or want to be playing GTA on a keyboard & mouse :um

I remember playing half life & team fortress on xbox360 and was killing everything, was top 2 in match.....then on a pc after, Was awkward and took soooo long to aim with mouse :blank

some ppl claim its more accurate on pc somehow tho.


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

Mouse and keyboard is far better for shooters :|


----------



## TheExplosionist (Apr 13, 2009)

BelieveInFreedom said:


> I don't understand why they haven't announced it! I'm forcing myself to buy it on Xbox. Why are Rockstar doing this


http://www.destructoid.com/gtav-to-pc-job-posting-hints-at-rockstar-pc-development-257835.phtml

It's almost certain there'll be a PC version.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Logan X said:


> Let the little console pricks have their instant gratification of the week. Then later we will get our turn at GTA V with sharper graphics and tons of awesome mods.


People like this are the reason why most people don't play PC games. I'm sure motivated to try out PC gaming when I'm called a prick just because of the platform I choose to play on.


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

To this day, Red Dead Redemption has not had a PC release.



I'd honestly prefer to buy it via steam due to the free online and better graphics but currently I'm forced to buy it in PS3


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

There's no way it's not gonna be on Steam soon enough. $$$$



Richard Pawgins said:


> To this day, Red Dead Redemption has not had a PC release.
> 
> I'd honestly prefer to buy it via steam due to the free online and better graphics but currently I'm forced to buy it in PS3


Didn't know that. I might get a PS3 when it gets cheap used after the PS4 is out. I'm always one console behind.


----------



## JustAPhase (Mar 4, 2013)

1. There WILL be a PC port. Be patient.

2. With Rockstars history of PC ports, it will probably be a BAD port.

3. Once again, with Rockstars history of bad ports, I'd wager that they are bringing back the crappy GFWL 3rd party DRM.

4. Buy it on console. You'll be fine. You'll probably even be happier.

5. When you pirate, you aren't sticking it to the publishers who are trying to screw you over, you're sticking it to the developers who worked hard to make the game you're playing. And let me tell you something, those guys deserve every penny they make from sales.


----------



## BelieveInFreedom (Jun 29, 2013)

cloud90 said:


> Do you play your shooters and games like that on a gamepad or xbox controller? I just can't imagine or want to be playing GTA on a keyboard & mouse :um
> 
> I remember playing half life & team fortress on xbox360 and was killing everything, was top 2 in match.....then on a pc after, Was awkward and took soooo long to aim with mouse :blank
> 
> some ppl claim its more accurate on pc somehow tho.


I've got a wireless gaming receiver for my PC, so I use my Xbox pad mostly. There are occasions where I use a keyboard and mouse but it's usually for games that aren't compatible with my Xbox pad.

They say a keyboard and mouse are more responsive, which is true but I only have a basic keyboard a mouse so It's not much of a problem. Some people spend like £200 on them, they must be insane.


----------



## BelieveInFreedom (Jun 29, 2013)

Richard Pawgins said:


> To this day, Red Dead Redemption has not had a PC release.
> 
> I'd honestly prefer to buy it via steam due to the free online and better graphics but currently I'm forced to buy it in PS3


RDR was one of my favorite games! It can actually be played on PC. To do so you have to download a cracked version of RDR for Xbox 360 onto your PC and use an emulator.


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

Richard Pawgins said:


> To this day, Red Dead Redemption has not had a PC release.
> 
> I'd honestly prefer to buy it via steam due to the free online and better graphics but currently I'm forced to buy it in PS3


RDR was Rockstar San Diego.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> People like this are the reason why most people don't play PC games. I'm sure motivated to try out PC gaming when I'm called a prick just because of the platform I choose to play on.


Sorry if you felt insulted. I edited the post to make it less offensive. I hope.


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

BelieveInFreedom said:


> RDR was one of my favorite games! It can actually be played on PC. To do so you have to download a cracked version of RDR for Xbox 360 onto your PC and use an emulator.


never heard about this


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

cloud90 said:


> Do you play your shooters and games like that on a gamepad or xbox controller? I just can't imagine or want to be playing GTA on a keyboard & mouse :um
> 
> I remember playing half life & team fortress on xbox360 and was killing everything, was top 2 in match.....then on a pc after, Was awkward and took soooo long to aim with mouse :blank
> 
> some ppl claim its more accurate on pc somehow tho.


errrrr, of course it's more accurate to aim with a mouse for the average gamer, however some people are bloody good with a gamepad but I am useless with aiming on game pads.

Anyway, 6 months or so after the console release it will come to PC and then we can bath in the endless awesome mods as well as what looks to be an epic vanilla game!


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

GTA V will probably hit PC soon. It seems that a PC release will help Rockstar's sales, but I don't know anything about all that considering how big of an issue pirating is.

I myself am happy that a PC version may release a bit later because I don't have a PC that can play GTA V properly, but I take no pleasure in knowing that people can't play the game on their preferred platform. Hopefully (and probably) GTA V will hit PC within a year after it's initial release.



cloud90 said:


> Do you play your shooters and games like that on a gamepad or xbox controller? I just can't imagine or want to be playing GTA on a keyboard & mouse :um
> 
> I remember playing half life & team fortress on xbox360 and was killing everything, was top 2 in match.....then on a pc after, Was awkward and took soooo long to aim with mouse :blank
> 
> some ppl claim its more accurate on pc somehow tho.


The mouse is much easier to aim with...it's a lot more precise. I hate using a keyboard though. Keyboards do not feel appropriate for anything but typing for me, after all..that's was they were made for. A mouse is designed for precise clicking so it luckily works out for gaming in many cases.


----------



## JustAPhase (Mar 4, 2013)

BelieveInFreedom said:


> RDR was one of my favorite games! It can actually be played on PC. To do so you have to download a cracked version of RDR for Xbox 360 onto your PC and use an emulator.


You know there is no such thing as a Xbox 360 emulator... Nor is there such a thing as a "cracked" version of an Xbox game..

There ARE emulators for the original Xbox. And you CAN play disc images on them...


----------



## BelieveInFreedom (Jun 29, 2013)

JustAPhase said:


> You know there is no such thing as a Xbox 360 emulator... Nor is there such a thing as a "cracked" version of an Xbox game..
> 
> There ARE emulators for the original Xbox. And you CAN play disc images on them...


I stand corrected... Yet you still can play it on PC, via the Xbox version downloaded and some sort of emulator, or if the software is called something different, I have no clue, I honestly can't remember. I saw a video on Youtube that explained it awhile ago.


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

BelieveInFreedom said:


> I stand corrected... Yet you still can play it on PC, via the Xbox version downloaded and some sort of emulator, or if the software is called something different, I have no clue, I honestly can't remember. I saw a video on Youtube that explained it awhile ago.


there are people who believe politicians are actually reptilians on youtube

doesn't make it true


----------



## BelieveInFreedom (Jun 29, 2013)

Richard Pawgins said:


> there are people who believe politicians are actually reptilians on youtube
> 
> doesn't make it true


The video showed him playing it on PC and the top comments were people thanking him for the fact that it worked.


----------



## Reckoner7 (Jan 29, 2007)

GTA 4 on PC was a crap port and riddled with faults at first. The graphics had major flaws I remember and didn't run on alot of PC's. Hopefully this time around they sort it out.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

yep they'll release it later on PC. I'm going to hold out too it will almost certainly be cheaper.



> Do you play your shooters and games like that on a gamepad or xbox controller? I just can't imagine or want to be playing GTA on a keyboard & mouse


This was a pain for me at first, but you sort of get used to it after a while. You can get xbox controllers for windows though as well.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Chrool said:


> I read somewhere that rockstar were hiring for PC devs to port an unspecified game, which is almost assuredly GTAV.


I heard about Red Dead Redemption being ported, but I guess that might not be the unspecified game since it was specified (i think it was anyway)


----------

